# Bob Beers Melville Long Island Slot Cat Show..



## Bobby's Hobby's (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been out of touch for a little while , moved to Fla last year . I will be attending the show this coming Sunday the 21st..It is at the Hilton in Melville Long Island , NY
This is the granddaddy of all slotshows..I will be bringing everything from JL Rel 1 to AW Rel 4 & having some great blowout..Mention Hobby Talk to me & I will take 5.00 off any 50.00 or more purchase.. 10.00 of any 100.00 or more purchase..

Hope to see some of you guys there..

Bobby the Slot Guy.. Formally of Queens , Now a Florida Transplant..
Happy Slotting


----------

